# please no more congrats i had MC



## Charliemarina

finding it very hard to come to terms with yet another loss so if people could stop posting here i would very much appreciate it thanks :cry:


----------



## Nise

Hi Charliemarina - Just wanted to wish you luck with your test I hope you start the new decade with some fab news. :hugs:


----------



## destinyfaith

oo good luck huni!! im excited for u :D xxxxx im 15dpo also no AF tested yest afternoon nothing :( shadow of a line but think it was my eyes xxx


----------



## Charliemarina

destinyfaith said:


> oo good luck huni!! im excited for u :D xxxxx im 15dpo also no AF tested yest afternoon nothing :( shadow of a line but think it was my eyes xxx


hunny OMG ur chart looks bloody promising, try testing again today many women dnt get a pos till around 18dpo and remember it aint over till AF comes.
hun how are u feeling do u feel like af gonna show? i mean crampy and moody coz i have cramps well no not cramps lower back ache on and off and dnt feel moody at all like af this close thats very very odd for me and last night loads cm again oh i cnt wait get a test now ;)


----------



## destinyfaith

no i have nothing lol moody maybe a little lol it could be me tho! boobs a little tender but nothing much really to complain about unlike when af is coming its usually agony :( i really have no idea what is up this month lol... im so excited for you!! how you hold off not testing till 15dpo lol i would of used about 8 by now lol xxx


----------



## kawaiigirl

Aw wishing you the best of luck Charliemarina!!

The only symptoms I had were AF cramps and the constant feeling she was gonna appear. Also lots of CM. Sounds promising for you. 

I didn't get my BFP till AF was 2 weeks late though so keep that in mind!

I'm keeping everything crossed for your BFP, let us know what happens. Wishing you all the luck in the world!! Xx


----------



## kawaiigirl

Wishing you the same Destinyfaith!! Xx


----------



## destinyfaith

thanks kawaiigirl!!! i think its not my month tho .. you kinda know.. i don't feel pregnant.. think AF jsut messed up lol xx


----------



## kawaiigirl

Destinyfaith I was exactly the same as you! Thought AF just messed up and really didn't feel pregnant!! Was convinced I was out, especially cuz I had 2 BFNs before my BFP!!

Stay positive, u never know. Seems to happen when you least expect it! Babydust to you xx


----------



## destinyfaith

:hugs: thanks alot!!! .. erm where is charliemarina? tested yet?!?!! xx


----------



## debbie2911

good luck :D fingers crossed for you and destinyfaith. im 2 weeks late and still bfn but i dont chart so my cycles could be changing, hope this is your bfp xxx


----------



## destinyfaith

ooo fx cross u also debbie!! heard people getin bfp 2 weeks after testing bfn :) xx


----------



## PleaseBaby

Fingers crossed for your BFP x


----------



## Charliemarina

destinyfaith said:


> no i have nothing lol moody maybe a little lol it could be me tho! boobs a little tender but nothing much really to complain about unlike when af is coming its usually agony :( i really have no idea what is up this month lol... im so excited for you!! how you hold off not testing till 15dpo lol i would of used about 8 by now lol xxx

ha ha hun if u go through all my monthly symptom spotting threads u will see im a true poas queen :rofl: but this month i just bit my lip and didn't get any tests at all in the house and omg it so cold the thought of going out for one is not even nice :rofl: but im going for one tonight defo in the tesco we have open i figure it dnt matter which test now im 15dpo im sure id get a line on most brands now, hun good luck hope u get ur :bfp: when u testing??


----------



## Charliemarina

OH and still NO af as yet :yipee:, still not getting hopes up just waiting to go get a test now :) will defo update soon as i get results :rofl: xxxx thansk for all wishes ladies i so hope its our time if af comes it marks 14 months trying and im not up for that :( so PMA PMA test be coming soon :wohoo:


----------



## destinyfaith

any word yet ??! xx


----------



## kawaiigirl

Wishing you lots of luck Charliemarina...maybe this is your month!! Xx


----------



## jelliebabie

good luck, my fxd for you! Hoping for ur bFP, U desrve it! x


----------



## Charliemarina

not tested yet ladies waiting till later this evening still saving the pee in 1 hour me and OH going for one, not getting excited it prob neg :( but hey i get to poas :rofl: xx


----------



## emma2810

good luck!:dust:


----------



## crossroads

Cramps can be good chick :D I had AF-like cramps when AF was due. Good luck! x x


----------



## ineedaseed

yayyyyy, cant wait to see your results hun have everything crossed for you! mwahhhh xxx


----------



## Mumiof2

Oooo Have you tested yet hun ? good luck xxx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

How exciting! Hope you get your BFP!


----------



## Mummylou23

hun have u tested yet????


----------



## destinyfaith

:test: ???? xxxxx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Look at all the suspense lol


----------



## Nise

Thats the longest hour in history! :test:


----------



## destinyfaith

shes forgot us and went out to celebrat haha!! xxx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

lol Yep!


----------



## Nise

Hope so, and I certainly wouldn't blame her. :flower:


----------



## SamyKate

good luck sweetheart! :)


----------



## ineedaseed

oooh cm where are ya??!! hope your off celebrating with hubby xx


----------



## destinyfaith

i agrreeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! hope see is :D xx


----------



## jelliebabie

keep us posted girl, hope its good news for you xx


----------



## moochacha

Good luck!! :dust:


----------



## Charliemarina

girls girls relax i was defo celebrating coz i got :bfp::bfp::bfp: so bloody elated yay yay yay and it was very pos and done another this morning a defo :bfp: clear as day omg YYYYYYYYYYYYAAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYYYYY pics in gallerie later ladies ;) and thanks so much for all support ladies yay


----------



## debbie2911

oh my good wow! congratulations, im sooooooo happy for you hun. :hugs: xxxxxxxx
going to stalk you during your nine months :D lol xx


----------



## Minimin

Charliemarina said:


> girls girls relax i was defo celebrating coz i got :bfp::bfp::bfp: so bloody elated yay yay yay and it was very pos and done another this morning a defo :bfp: clear as day omg YYYYYYYYYYYYAAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYYYYY pics in gallerie later ladies ;) and thanks so much for all support ladies yay

:happydance::happydance::happydance:
Congrats Charliemania! H&H 9 months for you babe


----------



## rach247

Huge congratulations hun have followed the thread so glad your pregnant hun.


----------



## Charliemarina

debbie2911 said:


> oh my good wow! congratulations, im sooooooo happy for you hun. :hugs: xxxxxxxx
> going to stalk you during your nine months :D lol xx


oh thanks so much hunnie gonna need a stalker lol, hope u all get ur :bfp: too just really hope this one sticks god im so happy and guess what ladies baby due on OH'd b-day :rofl: :wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## groovyjem

:happydance::dance::wohoo::hugs::happydance::dance::wohoo::hugs::happydance::dance::wohoo::hugs::happydance::dance::wohoo::hugs::happydance::dance::wohoo::hugs::happydance::dance::wohoo::hugs::happydance::dance::wohoo::hugs::happydance::dance::wohoo::hugs::happydance::dance::wohoo::hugs::happydance::dance::wohoo::hugs::happydance::dance::wohoo::hugs:

CONGRATULAIONS HUN XX 

:happydance::dance::wohoo::hugs::happydance::dance::wohoo::hugs::happydance::dance::wohoo::hugs::happydance::dance::wohoo::hugs::happydance::dance::wohoo::hugs::happydance::dance::wohoo::hugs::happydance::dance::wohoo::hugs::happydance::dance::wohoo::hugs::happydance::dance::wohoo::hugs::happydance::dance::wohoo::hugs::happydance::dance::wohoo::hugs:


----------



## Mumiof2

Awww huge congrats hun!

Have a happy and healthy 9 months xxx


----------



## kawaiigirl

Wow.....huge congratulations!!! Hope I passed on some of my luck to you!! What a great start to the new year! Wishing you a happy n healthy 9 months!! Xx


----------



## Deb111

What a start to the year! CONGRATS! :happydance:


----------



## mama2connor

Wow, a hugeee congratulations to you hun!!!! I'm also 15 DPO and have been cramping for 3 days...I'm hoping this is a sign, but daren't test just yet! :) xx


----------



## mrs.s

Congratulations, I have been following this thread. I hope you have a happy and healthy 9 months and I hope the rest of us will be joining you very soon. xxx


----------



## destinyfaith

OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1 IM SOOOOOO PLEASED FOR YOU BABE!!! congrats!!! ill be stalkin u too :D xxxx


----------



## Mummylou23

CONGRATULATIONS hunni well done xxxxx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Yay!!!!!!!!!! Congrats :D:D:D


----------



## tashalina

thats great news!!! congrats xxxxx


----------



## mamaxm

Charliemarina said:


> girls girls relax i was defo celebrating coz i got :bfp::bfp::bfp: so bloody elated yay yay yay and it was very pos and done another this morning a defo :bfp: clear as day omg YYYYYYYYYYYYAAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYYYYY pics in gallerie later ladies ;) and thanks so much for all support ladies yay

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!! i was totally lurking your thread and going crazy wondering the outcome! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Charliemarina

mama2connor said:


> Wow, a hugeee congratulations to you hun!!!! I'm also 15 DPO and have been cramping for 3 days...I'm hoping this is a sign, but daren't test just yet! :) xx

huns OMG u MUST :test: heres why......
this cycle i really did give up i thought to hell with TTC and all the fussing lets just bed and see what happens, well it happened :rofl: also this month i had NO symptoms which was a big symtpom for me, i started cramping about 12-13dpo like af was gonna show but actually a bit worse but not like true af cramps very odd, and lots of creamy cm, i swore i wouldnt test till af was late she was due from 13dpo she never came i waited till 14dpo still nothing but cramps and lower back ache persisted (still now) then 15dpo came i thought ok never been this late and last night at 15dpo i cracked tested and got a defo :bfp: no line spotting involed there clear as day so go test woman im waiting........:shrug: :rofl:


----------



## Charliemarina

groovyjem said:


> :happydance::dance::wohoo::hugs::happydance::dance::wohoo::hugs::happydance::dance::wohoo::hugs::happydance::dance::wohoo::hugs::happydance::dance::wohoo::hugs::happydance::dance::wohoo::hugs::happydance::dance::wohoo::hugs::happydance::dance::wohoo::hugs::happydance::dance::wohoo::hugs::happydance::dance::wohoo::hugs::happydance::dance::wohoo::hugs:
> 
> CONGRATULAIONS HUN XX
> 
> :happydance::dance::wohoo::hugs::happydance::dance::wohoo::hugs::happydance::dance::wohoo::hugs::happydance::dance::wohoo::hugs::happydance::dance::wohoo::hugs::happydance::dance::wohoo::hugs::happydance::dance::wohoo::hugs::happydance::dance::wohoo::hugs::happydance::dance::wohoo::hugs::happydance::dance::wohoo::hugs::happydance::dance::wohoo::hugs:

thanks hunnies loves ya loadsy :kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::cloud9:


----------



## Nise

Congratulations on your BFP - What a fantastic start to the new decade. :yipee::wohoo:


----------



## danielle1987

huge congrats been followin ur thread. hope to join u on the bfp bus this month.. happy and healthy 9 months x x


----------



## cazza22

Congrats huny x x x


----------



## princess_bump

many congratulations xx


----------



## mama2connor

Charliemarina said:


> mama2connor said:
> 
> 
> Wow, a hugeee congratulations to you hun!!!! I'm also 15 DPO and have been cramping for 3 days...I'm hoping this is a sign, but daren't test just yet! :) xx
> 
> huns OMG u MUST :test: heres why......
> this cycle i really did give up i thought to hell with TTC and all the fussing lets just bed and see what happens, well it happened :rofl: also this month i had NO symptoms which was a big symtpom for me, i started cramping about 12-13dpo like af was gonna show but actually a bit worse but not like true af cramps very odd, and lots of creamy cm, i swore i wouldnt test till af was late she was due from 13dpo she never came i waited till 14dpo still nothing but cramps and lower back ache persisted (still now) then 15dpo came i thought ok never been this late and last night at 15dpo i cracked tested and got a defo :bfp: no line spotting involed there clear as day so go test woman im waiting........:shrug: :rofl:Click to expand...

 Well, i bit the bullet and tested, and guess what....I got my :bfp: wooohoooo :happydance::happydance: looks like i'll be joining you over first tri, i'm so happy xxx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Omg Congrats to you too, mama2connor!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Charliemarina

mama2connor said:


> Charliemarina said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mama2connor said:
> 
> 
> Wow, a hugeee congratulations to you hun!!!! I'm also 15 DPO and have been cramping for 3 days...I'm hoping this is a sign, but daren't test just yet! :) xx
> 
> huns OMG u MUST :test: heres why......
> this cycle i really did give up i thought to hell with TTC and all the fussing lets just bed and see what happens, well it happened :rofl: also this month i had NO symptoms which was a big symtpom for me, i started cramping about 12-13dpo like af was gonna show but actually a bit worse but not like true af cramps very odd, and lots of creamy cm, i swore i wouldnt test till af was late she was due from 13dpo she never came i waited till 14dpo still nothing but cramps and lower back ache persisted (still now) then 15dpo came i thought ok never been this late and last night at 15dpo i cracked tested and got a defo :bfp: no line spotting involed there clear as day so go test woman im waiting........:shrug: :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> Well, i bit the bullet and tested, and guess what....I got my :bfp: wooohoooo :happydance::happydance: looks like i'll be joining you over first tri, i'm so happy xxxClick to expand...


OMG :wohoo: didnt i tell u huns and now we can be bump buds when u due? omg what a great day :yipee: congrats hunny stay in totch, think we need a september thread over in first tri hmmmm ;)


----------



## booflebump

Congratulations!!!! xxxx


----------



## ineedaseed

congrats my love, you totally deserve it. big hugs xxx


----------



## MrsJ08

I've been lurking in this thread too, waiting for news. Big congratulations to both of you. Wishing you a h&h 9months x


----------



## bexoth2011

Congrats to you both ! x


----------



## camocutie2006

congrats!


----------



## MrsCrabsticke

congrats


----------



## Charliemarina

ineedaseed said:


> congrats my love, you totally deserve it. big hugs xxx

hey huns thanks u so much, it be u next defo how are things hun? xxxxx


----------



## Wanta2010baby

Congratulations!!


----------



## Teeny Weeny

I started reading this thread and got totally addicted... I was waiting with baited breath for the outcome..and what a great outcome it was....A massive congratulations...

Here's to a very happy and healthy nine months.


----------



## T'elle

Im updating this for charliemarina, sadly she lost her little beanie, and she's taking a short break for a few days as shes upset -naturally. 

Thinking of you hunnie xxxxxx :hugs:


----------



## im_mi

oh no :( so sorry, charliemarina :cry:


----------



## cazza22

So sorry charliemarina :-( thinking of u hun x x x x


----------



## babydeabreu

my thought s are with you really sorry for your loss xx


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

So sorry to hear of your loss charliemarina, my heart goes out to you..


----------



## scaredmum2be

Just seen your whole thread an im so sorry, were all here if you'd like to chat my huni :cry::hugs:


----------



## Drazic<3

I am so sorry for your loss sweetheart :hugs:


----------



## Chilli

It's such a hard thing to come to terms with hun - take your time. So sorry to hear such sad news for you. PM me if you need to talk to someone who knows what you're going through - much love xxx


----------

